# Fallout 3 Won't load textures correctly...



## skierdude09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I know what your thinking, he didn't install his mods correctly when copying over texture and meshes. no this is not my problem... at least I don't think. So heres whats going on, I load up fallout 3 seems to be working great, usually for a while, then just at random, usually after switching cells I get red triangles and I guess the pink coloring of the skin is a missing mesh? See Screenshot:










So after this I left megaton and came back, and now the textures and meshes loaded correctly:










I thought it was fixed until I opened the pip boy:










Strange huh?

After playing the game for a while with this strange stuff going on, the menus stop working, the escape button doesn't work, wait (t) doesn't work. pretty much the whole game just stops if I try to switch cells after this, as in: Fallout3.exe has stopped working...


This is now the second time I have had this issue, the way that I fixed it before was just temporary I guess, I did it by reinstalling the game and deleting the meshes and textures folder where my mods are. I could just do that again but would rather not. I really need some help identifying the problem. 

I'm using fallout 3 version 1.7 with fose 1.2 b3, fallout mod manager, I use its method of invalidation for mods, and I use Fo3Edit and FO3MasterUpdate.

I can provide my load order if needed...


Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
SkierDude09


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey!

First, update your drivers. Second did you experience this before 'installing' these mods? I would try removing them. Also upload your system specs using System Spec in my signature.

Read over this too:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html

If the mods seem to give you the problem, it may be related within the mod. Not the game itself.


----------



## skierdude09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I should have added some info on my computer... oops

Win 7 Pro x64
AMD Phenom 2 X4
GTX 260 driver version: 197.13
MSI NF980-G65
Corsair 850W PSU
WD 640GB
8 GB Crucial Ballistix RAM

I'm not sure if that info is helpful to fix my problem or not.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like your up to date to drivers. Keep in mind I have heard some of the nvidia drivers were buggy. I believe it was 196.75? If someone can vouch that, it would be appreciated.

Anyways, try removing the mods and see if you can play the game.


----------



## skierdude09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I haven't installed a new mod for quite some time, the game worked perfectly. So I have no idea where to start. It just happened all of a sudden, kinda like a file somewhere is corrupt or something. I'll try removing just random mods out of my load order then.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Save your game files, and try reinstalling the game using Revo Uninstaller. Link can be found in my signature.


----------



## skierdude09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm quite certain its something in the meshes and textures folders. It works fine if I remove Archive Invalidation Invalidated with FOMM.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/

Download that, and scan for artifacts. Tell us your results. Leave it for scanning for a decent amount of time. Three hours is a good amount of time, I'd leave it longer though.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

First thing that comes to my mind would be conflicting mods, but FOMM shouldn't allow that.
Could you post your load order for us?
If you don't have too big of a list it might be worth disabling them one by one and seeing if you can/can't reproduce the problem.


----------



## skierdude09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Here it is:




[X] Fallout3.esm
[X] Anchorage.esm
[X] ThePitt.esm
[X] BrokenSteel.esm
[X] PointLookout.esm
[X] Zeta.esm
[X] Hairday.esm
[X] CRAFT.esm
[X] CALIBR.esm
[X] StreetLights.esm
[X] Project Beauty HD version.esm
[X] FO3 Wanderers Edition - Main File.esm
[X] Mart's Mutant Mod.esm
[X] EnclaveCommander-OA-Pitt-Steel.esm
[X] DCInteriors_ComboEdition.esm
[X] Sharing and Caring Companions.esm
[X] BHR&M.esm
[X] DarNifiedUIF3.esp
[X] CRAFT - Activation Perk.esp
[X] CALIBRxMerchant.esp
[X] GalaxyNewsRadio50.esp
[X] Canterbury Commons Home.esp
[X] KORsUnderwaterHome.esp
[X] CantaburyCommonsGuards.esp
[X] Enhanced Weather - Rain and Snow.esm
[X] Enhanced Weather - Rain and Snow in Fallout.esp
[X] Enhanced Weather - Sneak Bonus during Storms.esp
[X] Enhanced Weather - Weather Sounds in Interiors.esp
[X] Fellout-Full.esp
[X] Fellout-BrokenSteel.esp
[X] Fellout-PointLookout.esp
[X] Fellout-pipboylight.esp
[X] Fellout-Zeta.esp
[X] whHotBox.esp
[* I believe it to be this one*] Megaton Closes.esp
[X] Skeleton_Key.esp
[X] Chinese Stealth Armor NoHelm NoBug Workaround.esp
[X] Miniguns Replacer.esp
[X] Regulator Mask.esp
[X] Geo_PW_Casualwear_01_V01.esp
[X] PLweightadjust.esp
[X] Colossus Hvy Armor.esp
[X] KORsVaultHome.esp
[X] RobCo Universal Battery Charger Kit - Zeta.esp
[X] BlackWolf Backpack.esp
[X] 1Animated Nightvision goggles.esp
[X] SniperZooming.esp
[X] Sydney Follower.esp
[X] MiniHideout.esp
[X] Ahztek's M16 Pack.ESP
[X] MZGOODIEROOM.esp
[X] The Club House at Beth Ruins.esp
[X] VExHome.esp
[X] TheWanderingRanger(The Locker).esp
[X] AliceBunker.esp
[X] MissingUniqueArmorClothing-Enhanced-NSF.esp
[X] dD-Larger Blood.esp
[X] Wolf's Megaton Armory Makeover Final Release.esp
[X] eyepatches-english.esp
[X] bunkerhome.esp
[X] Roosevelt Bunker.esp
[X] The Unknown Basement.esp
[X] DTOMRC3.esp
[X] UndergroundHideout.esp
[X] FO3 Wanderers Edition - Main File.esp
[X] FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC Anchorage.esp
[X] FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC Broken Steel.esp
[X] FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC Mothership Zeta.esp
[X] FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC Point Lookout.esp
[X] FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC The Pitt.esp
[X] FO3 Wanderers Edition - Project Beauty.esp
[X] FO3 Wanderers Edition - Project Beauty (HD Addition).esp
[X] FO3 Wanderers Edition - Optional Restore Tracers.esp
[X] WeaponModKits.esp
[X] WeaponModKits - FWE Master Release.esp
[X] WeaponModKits - OperationAnchorage.esp
[X] WeaponModKits - ThePitt.esp
[X] WeaponModKits - BrokenSteel.esp
[X] WeaponModKits - PointLookout.esp
[X] WeaponModKits - Zeta.esp
[X] FollowersRelax.esp
[X] FollowersHireKC.esp
[X] MissingUniqueWeapons-Enhanced-BS+PL.esp
[X] EssentialFollowers+Caravans.esp
[X] FalloutShelter.esp
[X] Essential Dogmeat.esp
[X] DogMeat_PackMule.esp
[X] starpaladincross_restyled2_no_armor.esp
[X] mika_essential.esp
[X] bittercup_comp.esp
[X] PLFewerItems.esp
[X] Abandoned Car Fort Redone.esp
[X] SolidSnakeBox.esp
[X] rock-it-all.esp
[X] Laser sniper rifle Final.esp
[X] Tactical Weapons by gRs Frederyck.esp
[X] Tactical Weapons-Calibr-V3.esp
[X] ek.BrokenSteel.esp
[X] Point Lookout Spy Thing House Better.esp
[X] PLMotelRoom1GImprovedVer.esp
[X] Clep Home.esp
[X] Turret Terminal Re-Vamp.esp
[X] Dragonskin Tactical Outfit.esp
[X] RealFragGrenade3.esp
[X] 1alexscorpionsnipergear.esp
[X] Yevic's Personal Vault.esp
[X] SwampfolkOutfit.esp
[X] I'll Touch What I Want.esp
[X] FaithOutfit.esp
[X] Lookout Outfits.esp
[X] Freebooter_Armor.esp
[X] JillBSAA.esp
[X] TombRaider.esp
[X] WastelandSettler02Armor.esp
[X] Accurate Assault Rifles 1.2.esp
[X] M1911s CALIBR Compatible.esp
[X] Accurate Sniper Rifles.esp
[X] ScopedOlPainless.esp
[X] HZ_M249.esp
[X] HZ_M14.esp
[X] HZ_USP.esp
[X] MGSBox.esp
[X] EVE.esp
[X] EVE - FWE Master Release.esp
[X] EVE Operation Anchorage.esp
[X] EVE - FWE with WeaponModKits.esp
[X] EVE Anchorage - FWE DLC Anchorage.esp
[X] Mart's Mutant Mod.esp
[X] Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Anchorage.esp
[X] Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC The Pitt.esp
[X] Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Broken Steel.esp
[X] Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Point Lookout.esp
[X] Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Zeta.esp
[X] Mart's Mutant Mod - FWE Master Release.esp
[X] Mart's Mutant Mod - FWE with EVE.esp
[X] Mart's Mutant Mod - Project Beauty.esp
[X] Mart's Mutant Mod - Project Beauty (HD Addition).esp
[X] Mart's Mutant Mod - Project Beauty + FWE.esp
[X] Project Beauty- Broken Steel.esp
[X] Project Beauty- Point Lookout.esp
[X] PB MMM HD.esp
[X] Project Beauty- Point Lookout MMM.esp
[X] scraphideST.esp
[X] Vault101 Exit Cancel.esp
[X] Refugee Clothing.esp
[X] M14_EBR.esp
[X] ZL-ACR.esp
[X] ZL-ACRForFWE.esp
[X] 01AtM - Firefly Ranch.esp
[X] FasterMorePowerfulMines.esp
[X] Faster PipBoy Light.esp
[X] FireLightFix.esp
[X] HairTradeV1.esp
[X] Realistic Interior Lighting.esp
[X] _R_Tribals.esp
[X] Realistic Interior Lighting - OA.esp
[X] Realistic Interior Lighting - BS.esp
[X] Lighthouse.esp
[X] LightingOverhual-InteriorONLY.esp
[X] StreetLights - Wasteland.esp
[X] Glow Sticks.esp
[X] Selective Fire.esp
[*Or this one that is causing issues*] megalight.esp
[X] Evil Tenpenny Tower Ghouls.esp
[X] TenpennyGhoulsAtPeace.esp
[X] knockdowns.esp
[X] SuperDuperBasement.esp
[X] VatsLongerDistance.esp
[X] sunglassescollection.esp
[X] T_R_A_S_C_H.esp
[X] Robco utility room shelter.esp
[X] M1911_Common_Pistol.esp
[X] HZ_MoreShells_Extreme.esp
[X] HZ_INGRAM.esp
[X] Destructible Mini Nuke.esp
[X] nuclearmine.esp
[X] ScavengerHideoutENG.esp
[X] WeightRebalance.esp
[X] JessiCompanion.esp
[X] DirtyHarry.esp
[X] ColtM4Carbines.esp
[X] H&K PSG-1 Sniper Rifles.esp
[X] HZ_XM586UR.esp
[X] Dogmeat lookout allowed.esp
[X] BessyEssential.esp
[X] JHBCloverPlus.esp
[X] SBlackhawkR-WMK.esp
[X] foggy_bottom_bunker.esp
[X] Museum Station Bunker - 3.esp
[X] SwanStation.esp
[X] NoSlowdown.esp
[X] Mez's Merged Patch 5-0 - DLC-FWE-WMK-MMM.esp
[X] Sydney Follower - Load Order Fix.esp


----------

